# Beyond the sea



## Jack Lynch (Apr 12, 2006)

How many Radio Officers have written their memoir/autobiography? I have published mine which includes do***ents,ships' photos and it covers 10 years 1949 to 1959 of seagoing plus my growing childhood from 1927 and post sea life."Beyond the sea" took effort and memory searching. Now what did I just say?


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds like an interesting book: http://cobhedition.com/?p=8756


----------



## geobro (Mar 21, 2008)

How do I get a copy?


----------



## Jack Lynch (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello Geobro. Just read your request. The book is hardback priced at €20 + postage from Original Writers.ie or from Waterstones in UK at £18. It is also available as ebook from Amazon and W H Smith and others. Thanks for interest and all the best. Jack


----------



## geobro (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Jack,

I am currently visiting family and friends in Australia; I will note your info & get a copy when I return to UK in April.

I too have written my life's experiences which, co-incidentally, started in 1927!

However, it is inordinately long. How many words/pages in your completed work? And how did you go about publishing it?

Best regards

George


----------



## Jack Lynch (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi George. My book is self published and was done by Original Writer.ie (Which you can surf on net) They took care of layout etc and I'm very happy with result. The book is hardcover with pictorial flaps, 371 pages, 131.084 words, 41 photos family, ships etc . ISBN 9781907179792. There are many Self publishers on net.I did it on Microsoft word and then had it formatted prior to sending it to original Writers. Be aware your book will not get the necessary exposure except on net by publisher so you will have to do your own marketing. All the best and think Original writing will send copy. Regards Jack


----------



## geobro (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, Jack, I will look them up

Am looking forward to your read
Cheers
George


----------



## Jack Lynch (Apr 12, 2006)

George all the best and hope you enjoy when you read regards Jack


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Jack Lynch said:


> How many Radio Officers have written their memoir/autobiography? I have published mine which includes do***ents,ships' photos and it covers 10 years 1949 to 1959 of seagoing plus my growing childhood from 1927 and post sea life."Beyond the sea" took effort and memory searching. Now what did I just say?


Hi Jack,
Very interesting, I've thought about this myself but I feel limitations to the market. I have written 'Living & Working in the Gulf States & Saudi Arabia' for Survival Books published when I retired. Useful Publisher for anyone with that type of ex-country experience. Never met the Publisher directly all done by email !
Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the thread. Have just ordered my copy
WM
.- .-.


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

wireless man said:


> Thanks for the thread. Have just ordered my copy
> WM
> .- .-.


Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Jack Lynch (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Bob. Your right about the market. Self publishing was my way as I mainly wanted to leave a Historical record for my hometown Cobh in the 1930/40's and for my family to know who and what their old fellow was up to at sea. Anyone interested in Genealogy (as I am) knows the regrets of failing to ask parents and grandparents about their early lives until it's too late. I'm going to Cobh to do a book signing 11/03/11 and expect to do a bit on Irish radio "Seascapes" soon. Glad to hear you penned a script too! All the best Jack


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Jack Lynch said:


> Hi Bob. Your right about the market. Self publishing was my way as I mainly wanted to leave a Historical record for my hometown Cobh in the 1930/40's and for my family to know who and what their old fellow was up to at sea. Anyone interested in Genealogy (as I am) knows the regrets of failing to ask parents and grandparents about their early lives until it's too late. I'm going to Cobh to do a book signing 11/03/11 and expect to do a bit on Irish radio "Seascapes" soon. Glad to hear you penned a script too! All the best Jack


Jack,
Glad to hear you're going strong - Best wishes,

Bob


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

*Private message*

Hi Jack,

Would you look in your private message file - I sent you a message a few days back - maybe u missed it.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## JOHN O'CONNELL (Apr 6, 2015)

*John Joseph O'connell*

Mr Lynch

In your book Betyond the Sea you reference to a shooting of a Mr John Joseph O'Connell, my Great Grandfather. I believe I have a record of him living in or around Est Ferry/Agahda. Just wondering if you could enlighten me as to where I may be able to find anyinfo on that area around that time.

John O'Connell, St John's NL Canada - originally Cobh.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Jack Lynch said:


> How many Radio Officers have written their memoir/autobiography? I have published mine which includes do***ents,ships' photos and it covers 10 years 1949 to 1959 of seagoing plus my growing childhood from 1927 and post sea life."Beyond the sea" took effort and memory searching. Now what did I just say?


I was at sea with Alfred Holt & Co. from 1943 until 1951 and at Wick and Portishead Radio Stations from 1953 until 1956, and all my memoirs have been published as follows.

LIFE ABOARD A WARTIME LIBERTY SHIP - published by Amberley Publishing in both print and ebook format.
OUTWARD BOUND, BACK TO SEA, VIA SUEZ and LAST VOYAGE AND BEYOND - all published in ebook/Kindle format by my publisher daughter, Moira Brown, who also does the marketing, designs covers, etc. 

Other books I've had published are DUNDEE MEMORIES - published by Birlinn. Out of print, but published by Moira as an ebook.
SHIPPING COMPANY LOSSES OF THE SECOND WORLD WAR - published by the History Press in both print and ebook formats.
LETTERS FROM A RADIO OFFICER - published by Moira in ebook format.
DANGEROUS VOYAGING - published by Moira in ebook format.

Although most of us would prefer to see our work in print, ebook publishing is cheap and publication is guaranteed. 

Best wishes

Ian


----------

